# Small channel preview while making the channel lineup



## rbiro (Jun 16, 2002)

Given the huge number of channels in lineups these days, carefully picking which channels you want in your lineup is important. However when you are setting up the TiVo lineup, all you get is the channel number call letters and possibly a 3 word description.
You don't get any sense if you actually receive (i.e. subscribe) to that channel. Now if they had a small preview screen - (i.e. the In-Picture part of PIP) then you could see if you receive that channel. And with sound you could see if you want that channel at all and easily avoid foreign language channels that you don't understand.

This would greatly reduce the chances of having 'bogus' channels in your lineup and thus empty recordings


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Agreed. I just got an HD TiVo that I had to set up. As I still had another tv attached to a cable box, I first went through all the channels there to see which ones I actually received and which required extra subscription, which were PPV, which were adult, which were On Demand, etc. to make a list of which channels to set up on the TiVo. If it would actually flip through the channels when you were setting them up and you could see what was on the channel, you'd know all that and set up would take less then half as long to do.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Absolutely. Actually, right now the biggest pain is the fact my CATV company adds, deletes, and moves channels - sometimes as many as 20 or more - in their lineup at least once a week. I then must switch back-and-forth between live TV and the channel list again, and again, and again... With the proliferation of channels allowed by SDV, this is only going to get more and more severe.

What's worse, when I return from live TV from checking whether or not I receive (or want to receive) the channel in question, I'm dropped back to channel 2. So now I have to punch in the channel number (which in the maze of a dozen or so new or moved channels I may have forgotten) and de-select the channel, moving on to the next of a dozen or so new or moved channels. Then I get to repeat the entire dreadful experience on the other two TiVos. Until tomorrow when I have to go through the whole blasted process again.

TiVo, *PLEASE* fix this. It's getting to be a major, major hassle.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They would have to write a PIG module, if the hardware is capable of it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

classicsat said:


> They would have to write a PIG module, if the hardware is capable of it.


Pretty sure it is not capable of doing PIG.

How about a way to add to favorites, etc, when watching the channel or from the guide...maybe hitting info on the name of the channel brings up an add/delete dialog rather than the change guide display menu.


----------



## kevin4818 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great Suggestion!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I would be satisfied if the jump back and forth between the channel list and live TV were context sensitive. Thus, if the user selects channel 255, say, in the channel list, then hit's <Live TV>, the TiVo would attempt to come up on channel 255. If both tuners are busy with scheduled programs, it should ask before forcing the tune, of course. Similarly, when jumping back to the channel list, the TiVo should bring up the channel which was just being viewed live, not jump back to Channel 2.


----------

